# Pumpkinrot.com



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page21.htm

I was just about to add this link to the other thread about this video.
I love the side view best. Can't get over the size.


This shot in particular. unlike anything I have ever seen.
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/blight_4.jpg


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Why does Rot think he's i going to have to take his scarecrow out of the competition?


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

probably because he always loses to stupid scarecrows, like Eggs or Oscar the Grouch. Seems like his are always out of place. In a good way.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

No, I got a different feeling from what he said.

"I have a feeling they'll ask me to take it home."

Will it scare little kids and grannies or what?


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I meant. 
That it's not appropriate for that sort of contest.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Scarecrow said:


> .....Will it scare little kids and grannies or what?


LMAO Isn't that what scarecrows are for anyway? This guy's amazing. Always an inspiration.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

agreed.

JUST checked the site again and there's a new movie showing all the other scarecrows. This video is the best yet!

Scroll to the bottom. I chose the larger file. It's huge, but it worked fine with my cable modem.


http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page14.htm


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

John tells me that the judges are actually the public, and they fill out voting forms after viewing the entries. He's been having a blast watching the reactions to his latest scarecrow. I guess now we know how the Pumpkinrot scarecrow lost to that little egg.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Foolish Mortals, eh?


----------

